# cassette tape won't eject from older AC-Delco deck



## GeoNOregon (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 1989 Olds '88' with the factory AC-Delco AM-FM cassette tape stereo with an integrated equalizer. There is a tape in the player that will not eject. The problem this causes is the radio doesn't play unless the tape ejects and I only listen to the radio.

I took the deck out and dis-assembled it. It was the first player of this type I've had apart. I was surprised how modular it is. It reminded me of the stereo I have in my shop, which I have taken apart numerous times to keep it alive.

I spent two hours trying to release the tape. The problem I'm having is I can't remember if the tape loads into the deck by a motor and gear drive, or if it mechanically loads into the deck by manual force, and is held in place by a spring-loaded catch, (the Olds was parked for almost 9 years due to a mechanical problem, so it's been a long time since I used the radio).

If anyone can help me get that damn tape out, I'd greatly appreciate the sharing of your knowledge. I can post as many pics as it would take, to help, (from any angle or distance you request).

I'm disabled and live on SS Disability, so taking it to a shop for repair, or replacing it is something I'd rather not do - besides, the rest of the deck works great, it has some good features, and I primarily listen to talk radio while in the car.

Thanks in advance,


GeoD


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The tape deck is gear driven and uses belts for the eject sequence. When the tape load there are "pins" that lock it into place as the motor and eye come up and start to run the tape. The pins are gear driven as well and there is no way to get the tape out without a complete disassembly of the unit, and/or destroying the tape.


----------



## GeoNOregon (Jul 29, 2010)

I have it completely disassembled already, & I don't care about the tape - it isn't mine, and I didn't put it in the drive. (My youngest daughter did when she and her boyfriend 'borrowed' the car to go camping while I was out of town. Oh, the joys of parenting.)

So, if you could give me a bit more detail on how to get the dang tape out, I'd appreciate it - as I said in my original post, I can take pics, if that will help. I just discovered I will probably have to completely rebuild the rear brakes as the cylinders are leaking, so my funds are going to be even tighter than usual.

Thanks for the info, and any further help you can provide.

Later,

GeoD


----------

